# Hay after Corn



## Cowboy32 (Mar 5, 2011)

I am considering converting a field that was in corn (2010) into a hay field this spring (T&A). Anyone have problems getting the seed bed right with the stalks? Also, I was a little concerned about the residual effect of the herbicide used on the corn in 2010. I am new to the hay making art/science, so any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

Planting into corn stalk ground used to be the most common way hay was established in my area, and is still done quite often. Many, including me, have gone to planting into soybean stubble.
It is usually best if the stalks can be shred, then tilled in. If you just till down the stalks it is harder to get a nice seed bed, and you will usually end up with stalk pieces in your first couple of hay harvests.
What herbicides were used on the corn crop?


----------



## Cowboy32 (Mar 5, 2011)

I rented the ground last year, but the farmer used Roundup. Thanks again.


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

You should be fine with the Roundup.


----------



## MikeRF (Dec 21, 2009)

Depends on what your hay market is going to be. If you are going to be selling to the horse market you have to get rid of the stalks or they will come back to haunt you for at least all of the first harvest year.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Shredding the stalks helps some, you'll still have stalks in the hay for the first year.

If you can check with the farmer that planted the corn, if it was nothing but roundup then you should be fine. But...we used to use something that you could come in with beans the following year but not alfalfa.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I think with having corn the previous year, I would plow it down. Mike


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

You are correct, *only* Roundup will be fine. 
But many times a preplant or post plant herbicide is put down to control early weeds, followed by 1-2 applications of Roundup.
Most of these preplant and post plant herbicides have excellent residual activity that may carry over into the next year.


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

I did just what you are talking about last year. Took on corn stalks to plant hay, here is what I did and had great results so far and all of the stalk is gone. The first thing I did was to work the stalks in and chop them up with an Amazone Catros, its some kind of european disk cultivator here is a link if you haven't seen one before AMAZONE - agricultural products. then I cultivated and packed the feild, then planted my oats with alfalfa as an underseed (with a Great plains no til drill). In the fall when alot of other producers were having their wheat discounted due to fusarium, my oats made full dollar. I hade the straw sold to a local Dairyman, but it rained before it could be baled so it had to be raked firts. This took care of any loose stalk. It is nice to come out smelling like a rose every now and again


----------

